# Essere Franco Baresi



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2016)

Per spiegare ai più giovani di voi chi era il " capitano " .. il mio capitano , la mia luce e il giocatore che ho amato più di tutti citerò una frase di mio padre che usò mentre allo stadio guardavamo la partita di addio ..

" Sai è facile essere un campione per un paio di anni.. ma essere per 20 anni il giocatore più forte della tua squadra essere l'esempio di come un campione debba comportarsi ed essere il padre e confidente di tutti i tuoi compagni non è da tutti .. questo è e sarà per sempre Franco Baresi " .

inimitabile e inarrivabile , sarà che associo a lui i momenti più belli della mia adolescenza ma vederlo giocare e vederlo condurre quel milan ( la squadra di club più forte di tutti i tempi ) era fantastico .


----------



## smallball (23 Febbraio 2016)

semplicemente il giocatore del secolo,inarrivabile


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per spiegare ai più giovani di voi chi era il " capitano " .. il mio capitano , la mia luce e il giocatore che ho amato più di tutti citerò una frase di mio padre che usò mentre allo stadio guardavamo la partita di addio ..
> 
> " Sai è facile essere un campione per un paio di anni.. ma essere per 20 anni il giocatore più forte della tua squadra essere l'esempio di come un campione debba comportarsi ed essere il padre e confidente di tutti i tuoi compagni non è da tutti .. questo è e sarà per sempre Franco Baresi " .
> 
> inimitabile e inarrivabile , sarà che associo a lui i momenti più belli della mia adolescenza ma vederlo giocare e vederlo condurre quel milan ( la squadra di club più forte di tutti i tempi ) era fantastico .







.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Forse sbaglio.... Ma come lui nessuno mai.
Il miglior difensore mai esistito.
Quell espressione che mostrava una rabbia una fame...
Due occhi spirituali che facevano paura a compagni e avversari. 
Chiusure sugli attaccanti sempre pulite perfette e mai fallose.
Le lacrime ai mondiali di usa 94 Dopo aver sbagliato il rigore.
La parola milan deve essere associata a Baresi e poi a tutti gli altri.
Un giocatore che è stato in serie B per non lasciare la suasquadra.
Se poi il suo presidente dice che ha ricevuto tanti miliardi sono tutti meritati.. 
Una gloria..... Dico anche più di Paolino Maldini


----------



## folletto (24 Febbraio 2016)

E' voluto rimanere in un Milan allora senza prospettive ed in serie B, e già allora era un FENOMENO. Non credo serva aggiungere altro. In campo era fantastico, un trascinatore assoluto. Credo che senza l'esempio e gli insegnamenti di Franco il Capitano che è arrivato dopo di lui sarebbe stato un pochino meno forte. Lui e Maldini sono i veri miti del Milan, personaggi epici, mitologici ed irripetibili.


----------



## mr.wolf (24 Febbraio 2016)

venne scartato dall'inter quando aveva 15 anni, ovviamente diventò il più forte difensore dell'universo conosciuto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Magari molti giovani associano il suo nome a quello di un fortissimo difensore, ma Franco era molto di più,
era il vero regista della squadra, paragonabile a un Pirlo, prima dell'affermarsi del gioco a zona anche in Italia, spesso gli avversari lo "marcavano" a uomo.
Il giocatore moderno che più gli si avvicina come caratteristiche è T. Silva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2016)

Esatto , tra i 3 difensori più forti della storia


----------



## wfiesso (25 Febbraio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .



Maradona con la maglia del Milan... scusate vado a cambiarmi le mutande


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> venne scartato dall'inter quando aveva 15 anni, ovviamente diventò il più forte difensore dell'universo conosciuto


correva l'anno 1974,e Franco Baresi aveva 14 anni


----------



## Il Genio (1 Marzo 2016)

Non era ancora nato Chiellini


----------



## Pier_rossonero (5 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> venne scartato dall'inter quando aveva 15 anni, ovviamente diventò il più forte difensore dell'universo conosciuto



.... e se non sbaglio noi scartammo Beppe il fratello che ovviamente andò all'Inter


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (12 Luglio 2016)

L'ho visto giocare per una decina di stagioni e se dico di avergli visto sbagliare tre interventi gli farei un torto...uno dei più grandi difensori di tutti i tempi...non solo del Milan ma dell'intera storia del calcio

Ma quello che più mi piace ricordare di lui è il suo ''essere Capitano''...un vero leader...se c'era da andare in battaglia non mandava avanti le truppe ma lottava in prima linea...i suoi occhi spiritati...pieni di voglia di vincere...''Franco Baresi c'è solo un Franco Baresi''


----------



## dioscuro84 (26 Luglio 2016)

Il più forte centrale di tutti i tempi!! Io ho il libro "Baresi un amore chiamato Milan", quando usci c'era il capitano al Milan Point di Milano che autografava le copie, il mio ha autografo con dedica, lo conservo come un cimelio!
Un capitano c'e solo un capitano!!!


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Ottobre 2016)

Vorrei ricordare a tutti che all'interno del nostro organico societario abbiamo un certo Franco Baresi, che oggi si occupa di marketing e fa l'ambasciatore rossonero in giro per il mondo. Ma che in passato ha ricoperto ruoli sia dirigenziali che tecnici, allenando per 4 anni la nostra Primavera, ed è stato anche grazie a lui che il settore giovanile del Milan è tornato a livelli competitivi. Persona tutta d'un pezzo, serio come pochi altri, fedele alla causa nel bene e soprattutto nel male, competente, mai una parola fuori posto, la sua eleganza è il simbolo del nostro Milan. Ora che finalmente ci liberiamo di Galliani che lo ha umiliato relegandolo a ruoli di mera rappresentanza sarebbe cosa buona e giusta rivedere il nostro capitano in ruolo più importante. Fassone apri gli occhi, l'uomo giusto ce l'hai davanti a te, e non è né egocentrico né presuntuoso.


----------



## Coripra (12 Ottobre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare a tutti che all'interno del nostro organico societario abbiamo un certo Franco Baresi, che oggi si occupa di marketing e fa l'ambasciatore rossonero in giro per il mondo. Ma che in passato ha ricoperto ruoli sia dirigenziali che tecnici, allenando per 4 anni la nostra Primavera, ed è stato anche grazie a lui che il settore giovanile del Milan è tornato a livelli competitivi. Persona tutta d'un pezzo, serio come pochi altri, fedele alla causa nel bene e soprattutto nel male, competente, mai una parola fuori posto, la sua eleganza è il simbolo del nostro Milan. Ora che finalmente ci liberiamo di Galliani che lo ha umiliato relegandolo a ruoli di mera rappresentanza sarebbe cosa buona e giusta rivedere il nostro capitano in ruolo più importante. Fassone apri gli occhi, l'uomo giusto ce l'hai davanti a te, e non è né egocentrico né presuntuoso.



Sottoscrivo: un campione unico, un leader ed un signore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2016)

Lui vicepresidente alla Nedved/Zanetti no?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Ottobre 2016)

Capitano unico mio capitano...
Dalla serie b al tetto del mondo.
Occhi da indemoniato che mi facevano arrapare come uno stallone da monta e spaccare tutto.

Unica bandiera che merita di entrare in società oltre a Maldini che inspiegabilmente ha rifiutato.


----------



## smallball (13 Ottobre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare a tutti che all'interno del nostro organico societario abbiamo un certo Franco Baresi, che oggi si occupa di marketing e fa l'ambasciatore rossonero in giro per il mondo. Ma che in passato ha ricoperto ruoli sia dirigenziali che tecnici, allenando per 4 anni la nostra Primavera, ed è stato anche grazie a lui che il settore giovanile del Milan è tornato a livelli competitivi. Persona tutta d'un pezzo, serio come pochi altri, fedele alla causa nel bene e soprattutto nel male, competente, mai una parola fuori posto, la sua eleganza è il simbolo del nostro Milan. Ora che finalmente ci liberiamo di Galliani che lo ha umiliato relegandolo a ruoli di mera rappresentanza sarebbe cosa buona e giusta rivedere il nostro capitano in ruolo più importante. Fassone apri gli occhi, l'uomo giusto ce l'hai davanti a te, e non è né egocentrico né presuntuoso.


hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (14 Ottobre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare a tutti che all'interno del nostro organico societario abbiamo un certo Franco Baresi, che oggi si occupa di marketing e fa l'ambasciatore rossonero in giro per il mondo. Ma che in passato ha ricoperto ruoli sia dirigenziali che tecnici, allenando per 4 anni la nostra Primavera, ed è stato anche grazie a lui che il settore giovanile del Milan è tornato a livelli competitivi. Persona tutta d'un pezzo, serio come pochi altri, fedele alla causa nel bene e soprattutto nel male, competente, mai una parola fuori posto, la sua eleganza è il simbolo del nostro Milan. Ora che finalmente ci liberiamo di Galliani che lo ha umiliato relegandolo a ruoli di mera rappresentanza sarebbe cosa buona e giusta rivedere il nostro capitano in ruolo più importante. Fassone apri gli occhi, l'uomo giusto ce l'hai davanti a te, e non è né egocentrico né presuntuoso.



Oh, finalmente!


----------



## James Watson (16 Ottobre 2016)

Franco Baresi è e resterà per sempre il CAPITANO.
Io non ho avuto la fortuna di aver visto giocare Rivera ma posso dire che Franco è nettamente e indiscutibilmente una spanna sopra anche rispetto a Maldini (che, comunque, stimo moltissimo). 
Una piccola nota di dolore: Lollo che scrive.. spiegare ai più giovani chi era, cazzuola... stiamo diventando vecchi!


----------



## smallball (17 Ottobre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Franco Baresi è e resterà per sempre il CAPITANO.
> Io non ho avuto la fortuna di aver visto giocare Rivera ma posso dire che Franco è nettamente e indiscutibilmente una spanna sopra anche rispetto a Maldini (che, comunque, stimo moltissimo).
> Una piccola nota di dolore: Lollo che scrive.. spiegare ai più giovani chi era, cazzuola... stiamo diventando vecchi!



sottoscrivo ogni virgola


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2017)

LA bandiera. In una giornata come oggi è giusto ricordare chi merita davvero di essere ricordato, smettete di parlare di quell'infame. Dedicate la vostra serata a chi ha veramente amato i nostri colori.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> LA bandiera. In una giornata come oggi è giusto ricordare chi merita davvero di essere ricordato, smettete di parlare di quell'infame. Dedicate la vostra serata a chi ha veramente amato i nostri colori.



Applausi, ma che gli dessero un po' di visibilità a Franz!!!


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2017)

essere Franco Baresi: ovvero un idolo eterno di tutti i milanisti! LA BANDIERA per eccellenza. Essere Donnarumma: un INFAME, il peggiore che abbia mai indossato la nostra maglia


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per spiegare ai più giovani di voi chi era il " capitano " .. il mio capitano , la mia luce e il giocatore che ho amato più di tutti citerò una frase di mio padre che usò mentre allo stadio guardavamo la partita di addio ..
> 
> " Sai è facile essere un campione per un paio di anni.. ma essere per 20 anni il giocatore più forte della tua squadra essere l'esempio di come un campione debba comportarsi ed essere il padre e confidente di tutti i tuoi compagni non è da tutti .. questo è e sarà per sempre Franco Baresi " .
> 
> inimitabile e inarrivabile , sarà che associo a lui i momenti più belli della mia adolescenza ma vederlo giocare e vederlo condurre quel milan ( la squadra di club più forte di tutti i tempi ) era fantastico .



Io non l'ho visto giocare,grazie mille per questa chicca.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Generale della difesa. Un mostro assoluto. Quando alzava il braccio, il gioco si fermava, perchè? perché era fuorigioco sicuro. Un intelligenza calcistica pazzesca. Era talmente forte che la FIFA aveva deciso di cambiare la regola del fuorigioco perchè il Generale della difesa alta era diventato un problema insolubile. Mi è sempre piaciuto l'omaggio dell'avvocato Agnelli al grande Baresi: 

Scirea era più elegante. Non so se fosse, o sia, una qualità, ma non mi viene in mente una sua rudezza. Baresi, invece, di botte ne ha date. Ma come guida la difesa – e talvolta, addirittura la squadra – non la guida nessuno. Formidabile.“


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Giugno 2017)

Franco Baresi.
Stop.
Se volete trovare paralleli con famiglie mafiose accostate al Milan cambiate thread, quest è sacro.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Giugno 2017)

Caro Clarenzio, lontana di me l'idea di paragonare l'immenso Baresi a qualcun gobbo. Dico solo è stato rispettato da tutti. Anche dei peggiori nemici . Tutto qua. Amichevolmente


----------

